# Coming off the Pill (Yasmin) - Side effects?



## animalcracker

Hello everyone

I just joined the forum tonight and I apologize in advance if this question has been asked before.

A little bit about me - I am 38 years old, never been pregnant. Hubby and I dated 4 years and got married just last year. The time is finally right for us to try and get pregnant. I have been on the pill (Yasmin) for about 9 years and I am reading the most awful stories about the effects some women experience coming off the pill. 

Hubby and I are excited about having a baby. I am 38 and hubby is 40 - neither one of us has has children before (I have never been pregnant) so we are both anxious and eager to start this journey :o)

I wanted to reach out to you guys who were on Yasmin and ask if you experienced any bad side effects coming off? I have read about hair loss, acne, extreme weight gain and moodiness/mood swings among other effects coming off Yasmin.:cry:

These stories have me feeling very nervous about coming off the pill and I am hoping some of you will be kind enough to share your comments, stories and experience about coming off Yasmin.

Thank you all in advance!:flower:


----------



## soph77

First let me say hi and congrats on your decision to start trying! I was on Yasmin for about 6 years before coming off. I had no adverse side effects. A few pimples which have subsided now 5 months later and a bit of weight gain, but nothing too drastic although I am still trying to get that off. I think age is beginning to work against me inthe weight loss department ;)


----------



## calliebaby

I was on yaz which is a type of yasmin for one year. I actually lost weight when I came off of it, but it took me 8 months for my cycles to regulate (I went 4 months with a light cycle every six weeks, and then nothing for 4 months). Once my body regulated though, I was regular with 32-36 day cycles. I was on other low estrogen pills on an off for 9 years before I was on yaz, and seemed to regulate when off every time. I think the best thing is just to give your body time to find its rhythm again. I came off of the pill six months in advanced to let my body figure itself out.
However, every women is different, and you could be regular right away. I truly hope that this is the case for you!!!:hugs:
Congrats on ttc and I wish you a quick and healthy journey:hugs:


----------



## Tasha1982

I was on Yaz and Yasmin for about 2 years.
When I came off, I got no side effects. My cycles got regular pretty much right away. The only thing was that the real period came 2 months late. I had the withdrawal bleed and 27 days later I got a period, but not the real one.The 2nd period after stoping the pill was normal.
And my face cleared up!
That's a plus, right?
Congrats on your baby plans!


----------



## animalcracker

Thank you all so much for your replies and kind words! We are both very excited at the prospect of having a baby :happydance:

Hopefully I will follow suit like you gals and have nothing too drastic occur when I come off Yasmin.

Thanks again for the replies!:flower:


----------



## babyfever85

hiya, i diddnt have any side affects either! i was only on it for 6 months but everything went back to normal straight away, i finished it on a friday had my withdrawal bleed on the monday then got caught pregnant straight away. i hope you have the same luck as me x


----------



## twinkle1975

I was on yasmin for several years & various sorts of pill for nearly 20 years altogether - had no side affects - had 2 very long (40 day) cycles & then back to 28/29 days. Am on cycle 3 of TTC but think that's because I'm fat & old!!


----------



## xnmd1

Hi there, welcome to BnB. I was on yasmin for 3 1/2 years. I read about all the bad side effects comming off yasmin as well but did not experience them. My cycles were actualy more regular than when i was taking the pills, they're 28 days on the dot. i know i've been Ov'ing. My first real period I had bad PMS and a really heavy but short period, but then my period went back to normal as well.
Good luck I hope you are as lucky as me... and best of luck TTC #1!


----------



## Luzelle

I was on an IUD for 3 years and then on Yasmin for 13 months. I came off it 8 Feb, had withdrawal bleed, had my first 'normal' bleed again on 11 March (cd1) and.... got pregnant around 29 March! I am only 4 weeks now, and still not quite believing it.

But just goes to show, even though my cycle did get longer (32 days) and I ovulated late, I still ovulated. I guessed I ovulated by looking at my cervical mucus. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Poshbird88

I have just come off the yasmin pill... I came off it 9th July and I had my withdrawel bleed on the 12th and it last 5 days... I think I Ovulated on the 26th July.... and I am now having PG symptoms but I am worried and just thinking its pill related.... what do you guys think who have been on yasmin??? and I am worried if I am PG I will MC as I have heard alot people doing that after coming off pill and getting PG straight away


----------



## topazicatzbet

i was on yasmin for 9 years, No problems coming off it and my cycles regulated really quickly and got my bfp on cycle 3.


----------



## Poshbird88

topazicatzbet said:


> i was on yasmin for 9 years, bo problems coming off it and my cycles regulated really quickly and got my bfp on cycle 3.

So would you say these symptoms could be PG?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think a lot of us girls get pg symptoms cycle after cycle without getting the bfp at the end of it so who knows.

i wouldnt worry about mc though if you are


----------



## bostonblonde

I'm one of those people who had a horrible experience coming off Yasmin. I didn't get AF back for almost a year. :nope: (I finally did get AF back almost exactly a year ago, so things did eventually get normal again. But at the time I thought I'd never see it again.)

I just felt weird the whole time I didn't get my AF, like my hormones were imbalanced. My hair got very thin, I had weird pains shooting from my ovary down my leg, and I just felt blah. My estrogen levels were really low. 

Thankfully I wasn't TTC at the time, or I would have been a wreck! 

It has scared me off going on bcp ever again!


----------



## leideebugz

I was on Yasmin too and was fine on it, and coming off it. I had issues with the generic form (Ocella). But most of those disappeared when I quit taking it! However, when I quit the generic form, I had mad crazy pg symptoms. Nausea, boobs swelled up HUGE and soooo painful, developed Montgomerys tubercles, constipated, tired,... got my hopes up. :( But all my pg tests were BFN. Dr told me I was having an anovulatory cycle. (Never had a withdrawl bleed until 8 weeks after stopping.) Once I had my bleed, everything cleared up. Anyways, I hope this is not your case and you have a sticky little bean!


----------



## milliemollie

Poshbird88 said:


> I have just come off the yasmin pill... I came off it 9th July and I had my withdrawel bleed on the 12th and it last 5 days... I think I Ovulated on the 26th July.... and I am now having PG symptoms but I am worried and just thinking its pill related.... what do you guys think who have been on yasmin??? and I am worried if I am PG I will MC as I have heard alot people doing that after coming off pill and getting PG straight away

Don't panic! I came off Yasmin on the 15th Feb and got my BFP on the 15th March....I'm now 23 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Poshbird88

milliemollie said:


> Poshbird88 said:
> 
> 
> I have just come off the yasmin pill... I came off it 9th July and I had my withdrawel bleed on the 12th and it last 5 days... I think I Ovulated on the 26th July.... and I am now having PG symptoms but I am worried and just thinking its pill related.... what do you guys think who have been on yasmin??? and I am worried if I am PG I will MC as I have heard alot people doing that after coming off pill and getting PG straight away
> 
> Don't panic! I came off Yasmin on the 15th Feb and got my BFP on the 15th March....I'm now 23 weeks :thumbup:Click to expand...

Aww thanks that makes me feel better... I have a dull ache in my left ovary... what could that be?:shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

I was on Yasmin for many years (was esp good for me a ive always ad bad skin),this yr they wouldnt supply anymore for me as they told me yasmin now presented health issues and put me on to Microgyn30 (i took this for 3 months before TTC).

Everyone is different, but it didnt take long for my cycle to return to normal,ive noticed no difference in my weight, and at the moment my skin is ok!


----------



## luckyme225

I was on Yaz and the only negative thing I could think of is that when I came off of it my period s were super irregular.


----------



## MissRamejkis

Hey honey, I was on Yasmin for around 2 years and when i came off it i didnt have ANY side effects for the first month... by the second month I was TTC and really reading the signals my body was giving me.. I swear I listed almost every symptom of being pregnant there was for 3 months after that, every month i was SURE I was pg ! But I wasn't and now looking back I can see they were side effects ! My cycle was super regualr and still is, so that's a wonderful thing about having been on the pill for me ! Now I noticed i've put on a little weight and my skin is bad near ovulation time.. other than that everything's fine and it's only been 8 months ! 


Good luck, remember everyone womans body is different ! xxx


----------



## Minkadanger

good luck to you! i hate to give bad news but i had really bad side effects coming off yaz as well. I got AF after 1 month, exactly when i was supposed to, but in between I had cramps in my right ovary so bad (all day, every day) I was sure there was something wrong, i also was very tired, moody, and my breast hurt like crazy. Good luck coming off it, it looks like most women here didn't experience it too badly.


----------



## mbara

I was on yaz for 4 years. Different types of bc before that. My cycle came on time the very next month. I actually used to be very irregular but the last 2 months I've been between 27-29 days. I lost 5lbs but my acne came back big time


----------



## mbara

Oh and lots of luck throughout your journey : )


----------



## NYTTC7

I have been on BCP for almost 9 yrs. I was on Yaz for the last year. As soon as I stopped I had a 4 day period and two weeks later I had a 7-8 day period w/ spotting and some normal days not too heavy. Im hoping I will now start to be on some sort of cycle so I can determine when I ovulate. I should be getting my witch on 8/20 if my cycle is back to normal although I hope I don't and I get a BFP instead. As far as symptoms irregular bleeding, moodiness and if I don't end up being pregnant blue veins on my breast/nipples that are more visible.


----------



## princess2406

Hi there, I was on Yasmin for a few years before started ttc. The only bad side effects I experineced was really bad acne, but then I have bad skin anyway just Yasmin cleared it up whilst I was on the pill.

Good luck to you x


----------



## PeanutBean

Interesting. I was on depo for two injections which was the most horrendous bc I've ever known and made me bleed continuously all 6 months. To try and sort things out I went of yasmin for a couple of months after before coming off altogether. I proceeded to have cystitis for two whole years. Tonnes of tests done, nothing wrong with my kidneys, no infection, so the conclusion was is was oestrogen induced, as this hormone can be an irritant. I put it down to the depo as it had been so bad but perhaps not, perhaps it was the yasmin...


----------



## animalcracker

Hello everyone!

I wanted to give you guys an update since I started this thread...I am pregnant and we are thrilled!

I didn't have too hard a time coming off Yasmin. I gained 10lbs water weight:growlmad: but other than that, it was not bad at all.

Best of luck to you all on your journeys, and if you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask!! :hugs:


----------



## Trudi

I just came off Yasmin in July this year also after being on it for nearly 5 years. I was quite anxious for the first month, but I do suffer with quite bad PMT. I had my first pimples in five years too. Not many but I pretty much didn't have a single 1 for the whole time I was on the pill. I also got an very bad cold sore which took weeks to heal. My periods have been irregular, but worst of all my hair has been falling out in clumps. I have not changed anything in my diet and in fact have been taking hair supplements, so I am assuming it must be from being off yasmin. I am staring to get quite worried as my hair had really thinned out to about half the head I used to have. Has anyone had this? will it ever grow back ? how long will it take to be through this?


----------

